# Baby goat swollen knee limping suddenly... Joint Ill possibly ??



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

What is the treatment for joint Ill. How do I know for sure what it is?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Her temp is 107.3!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

What can I do?!! I have baytri if that will work. Just need the dosage


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Baytril is the best for joint ill but I don't know dosage. I'd give banamine too if you have it. That is 1cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is 1/2 cc enough? How often for how long do I give it to her. Is this something that will kill her or easily treated.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I found a dosage of 1cc per 20 lbs for 5 days....does that sound right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never used it so hopefully someone on here who has can verify. I'd go with it for now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baytril 100 is 1 cc per 25# sub Q..with joint ill you need to give it for 10 days...Banamine for at least 3 days to help with inflammation and pain as well as fever...
check his navel...if its infected you need to clean it ...diluted iodine will work....

keep him well hydrated....cool compressed behind his ears and arm pit area will help cool him down...

besy wishes


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She's a 7 day old mini lamancha. 1/2 cc should be enough right? ....I checked her navel and don't see anything wrong with it.
I only have enough baytril left to give her 1/2 cc for 5 days .....I will have to get more baytril and also banamine from the vet in the morning


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness...she is a doll!!!!

yes..I bet 1/2 cc is enough : ) glad her belly button looks good....hopefully you are ahead of the infection : )


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just left the vet and got Bana mine and mire baytril. The vet said to give baytril in muscle for 14 days.....do I have to do in muscle or is sub q ok too. She only weighs 5 lbs so finding muscle isn't easy and I just hate doing muscle injections...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would do sub q


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

"Zinnia" is already doing much better! She's not limping amymore or screaming in pain and her fever is down


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The vet only gave me enough banamine for 1 day and didn't want to give me that but I insisted .......She said that it would only mask her symptoms .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ugh..Im sorry he didn't give more...3 days would be best...but you can give baby aspirin to help some...so glad she is feeling better!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I know you know this, but continue the treatment until the full 14 days is up. I made that mistake many years ago and lost a kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad she is improving!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok....I will definitely continue the meds for the full 14 days .
She was bouncing around playing with the other babies today for the 1st time in several days


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YIKES>. I want her !!! What a doll!!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Too cute! I'm so happy to hear she is doing better.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm so in love with her too! For the last 3 years I have searched every surrounding state for a black and white spotted mini lamancha doeling....and my favorite little doe finally made my dreams come true  she's such a little sweet heart too just like her mom.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

She is beautiful, alright! 
Gorgeous markings.....such a cute little face....


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ugh! Now she's limping on her back leg ......is it normal for it to go from leg to leg even with treatment . How do I know if she's actually getting better. She wasn't limping anymore on front leg so I though she was doing great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is why it is important to do the full course of antibiotics.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

although I have never personally heard of it going from one leg to the other, joint ill is a booger to kick...I would keep up treatment...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm wondering if she is limping on back leg because that's the leg the vet gave her the shot in her muscle....? Her joints aren't swollen or hot anymore and no longer limping on the front. Just still limping in her back right but it doesn't hurt her when I touch her joints like it did when it was her front leg.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That very well can be the problem...Why do vets always want to do IM..its so painful!! especially in a little baby!!:hair:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just couldn't imagine giving her the shots for 14 days IM !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No way!!...And its not needed...


----------

